# Tappan Lake



## dust1388 (Jun 5, 2014)

Stepdad and I will be going to Tappan for our first time fathers day weekend. Just looking for some tips in terms of best place to launch from, what or where to avoid, etc. How has fishing been here so far this year? We mainly fish for bass but I may switch it up if the saugeye bite is promising. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Lake will be a mad house and theirs a huge father's day tournament there every year. Couple years ago took two hours to get out of the water that weekend.


----------



## dust1388 (Jun 5, 2014)

I appreciate the heads up. We would be driving from Mansfield so that saves me a long drive for a long wait. Maybe another time.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I would hit Clearfork it's a 9.9 limit and idle only for over 10 HP lake if your from Mansfield area. Pleasant hill will also be busy as it's very small and unlimited horsepower.


----------

